# Lawyer Needed Manteca, CA



## Txmason (Nov 5, 2014)

Howdy Bros.!

I am brother Jerry Johnston from Montgomery, Texas. I have an Aunt in the hospital and her daughter is handling her affairs. My aunt might start to have kidney failure and I need help in finding her daughter (My cousin) a lawyer preferably one that is experienced in elder law, at fair price as my aunt does not have much money.

My parents will be traveling to California to help out my cousin right away. If you or someone you know can help please e-mail me at yourreflectphot@gmail.com or call or text me at 936-788-8432.

I and my family really could use the help.

Best,
Bro. Jerry Johnston


----------

